# trolling for tuna



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

My first offshore trips 25 years ago or so, we trolled with rapalas and did ok, now everyone live baits or chunks or every now and then trolls with a ballyhoo. Anyone trolling artificial baits for tuna anymore?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I have been trolling exclusively with plastics for a few years now just to try and get good at it. Unfortunately I have not been in the best “Tuna” areas for most of my trolling, but I have caught them. Lots of wahoo and mahi as well with a few Marlin. The blue water looks to be WAYYY out there but we may head out to the nipple/edge area this Saturday. I was going to swap back and forth between naturals and plastics and see if there is any marked difference. Make a run along a shelf for an hour, the switch to naturals, adjust the speed down and troll that same area of the edge. At least that is what I am toying with. 

Anyway- the short answer is yes- some of us still troll lures and amazingly we still catch fish.


----------

